# quick help before dinner tonight!



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi gentlemen. I am taking my wife out for nice dinner tonight. I need a drink recommendation to order for her, as she generally only likes light, sweet or friity drinks. What are the names of some of those drinks with St. Germaine? Similar italian drinks, suitable for nice warm weather. I'm looking for some help, before we go out tonight. Many thanks....
Tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Champagne cocktail might do.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Several ladies I know like Amaretto Sours - almond liqueur and tart fruit juices.

St. Germaine is a bit trendy right now, as is that ginger liqueur Domaine de Canton. A nice restaurant might have an interesting drink designed around it on their special drinks menu.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

It all worked out. I will look some up next time when I think a little more in advance. The restaurant had a great selection of their specialty drinks that filled the bill. She got some type of blueberry drink with blueberry vodka, berries, pom and some liquore.


----------

